# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  میتونم تک ماده کنم یا نه؟

## paری

سلام 
امسال کنکور سه تا از درس های نهاییم رو افتادم. میتونم تک ماده کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

